# An interesting photo!



## Metal Butcher (Mar 25, 2009)

Here's a photo of an unusual size when compared to the rest in my collection.










-MB


----------



## black85vette (Mar 25, 2009)

Is that bolt about 3 feet long??


----------



## ChooChooMike (Mar 25, 2009)

What size bolt is that ?

Is that a model of Liney Machine's *Tiny* engine ?

[youtube=425,350]j1L4tFDqIlE[/youtube]


----------



## 90LX_Notch (Mar 25, 2009)

Metal Butcher you need to put well known point of reference or give the bolt size. I can't judge how small it is.


----------



## Metal Butcher (Mar 25, 2009)

Sorry guys. I got distracted and hit the post button before finishing.

These are two extreme examples in my collection.

The bolt is huge at seven inches long by one and one half inch in diameter!

And the engine is my tiny "Tiny Valveless" that is based on plans sold over
 the internet. I don't remember the sellers name.

Seeing the two side by side makes an interesting photo that raises the question of whether the motor is tiny or the bolt huge.

The answer is yes to both parts of the question. ;D

-MB


----------



## Metal Butcher (Mar 25, 2009)

Here are two more photos for size comparison.






The bolt was a gift from a friendly scrap yard owner.






-MB.


----------



## bearcar1 (Mar 25, 2009)

"Land of the Giants" has returned. ;D That is one small A**ed engine. Very nice precision work. Now, make it smaller. Rof}


----------



## 90LX_Notch (Mar 25, 2009)

geez you have small hands :big:!


----------

